# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 7 >  Tuyển thợ phụ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh ,

## trungtam2

Tuyển thợ phụ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh ,công việc lâu dài cho thợ thật thà , Tuyển thợ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh , Tuyển thợ phụ điện lạnh tại tân phú , Tuyển thợ phụ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh ,

*CT TNHH DỊCH VỤ SỬA CHỮA ĐIỆN LẠNH MỸ NGỌC*



*Trụ sở 1 : 2/2/7 lê thúc hoạch, phú thọ hòa , tân phú

Điện thoại : 0937.164.139 - Gặp Huyền , *0934082768(A hùng)*

Web : http://www.dienlanhthienphu.com/2015/05/tuyen-tho-hoc-viec-tho-phu-ien-lanh.html 



*Trụ sở 1 : 445/19/1F nơ trang long ,p13, bình thạnh

Điện thoại : 0909.46.20.22 (A vinh ) – 0862.77.06.88 (C Trang )



****************************************



LƯƠNG THỎA THUẬN 3TR => 7TR

*QUY ĐỊNH** :  Làm việc từ 7h30p đến 5h30 ,* 

Một giấy chứng minh nhân dân

Photo ba giấy cmnd ( công chứng)

Ba tấm hình 4*6

Một hồ sơ sinh việc (đầy đủ)-> công chứng tạm trú tạm vắng

 Tuyển thợ phụ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh ,

Tuyển thợ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh , Tuyển thợ phụ điện lạnh tại tân phú , Tuyển thợ phụ điện lạnh tại bình thạnh , Tuyển thợ phụ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh ,

----------

